
Push To Classify Internet Addiction As a Mental Disorder - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/17/push-to-classify-internet-addiction-as-a-mental-disorder/
======
PieSquared
Today, the 'internet addiction' is a disorder; tomorrow, 'hobby addiction' is.
Don't we already have enough things to blame childish behavior on, such as
ADD?

(Not to say it isn't real, just that it may be a bit, say, over diagnosed...)

------
TrevorJ
So do I have to wait till it gets official before I admit to having it?

------
earle
I could have used some MUD Rehab back in the late eighties!!! :)

